# Hygetropin (legit I think) EOD16ius or 8ius (pics)



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

So after seeing @Pscarb recommending eod injection with pharma GH I though ill give this ago but knowing this is no were near pharma grade i was not to sure if i should do 8ius or 16ius?

First time taking GH so not sure what to look for.

Did 8ius post work out with meal and did not feel much at all !

Thanks for all feed back


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

You wont really feel much anyway mate..I've got some from this batch!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey mate just a quick one cant they just wright any batch number on the box ?

Also would you say 8or 16ius eod ?

Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Same as mine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I can just levee it in cupboard until I add bac water can't I? Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

O also I think at 8iu u will get lot of sides cts swelling etc lol if u can put up with it though


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I can just levee it in cupboard until I add bac water can't I? Lol


LOL I think so I cant see any source keeping it in the fridge to be honest !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> So after seeing @Pscarb recommending eod injection with pharma GH I though ill give this ago but knowing this is no were near pharma grade i was not to sure if i should do 8ius or 16ius?
> 
> First time taking GH so not sure what to look for.
> 
> ...


8iu's is enough and what did you expect to feel? i feel nothing after i inject the GH this has always confused me with people using GH "jabbed this morning and still feel the same, whats up with that"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> O also I think at 8iu u will get lot of sides cts swelling etc lol if u can put up with it though


sides are individual to the user some can take this much and get very little others cannot even take half this dose


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I get zero sides of gh at 8ius

I gauge on the fact I get a certain fullness from gh, not from what sides I maynor may not experience


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> sides are individual to the user some can take this much and get very little others cannot even take half this dose


Thanks Paul will stick to 8ius in that case


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I do 8iu mon, wed, fri


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive never seen Hygetropin written on the sticker that's on the vials like that before... Not that that means anything?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bob & Weave said:


> Ive never seen Hygetropin written on the sticker that's on the vials like that before... Not that that means anything?


Fair enough mate !

Have u got any pics of the ones ur using ? And how are they written on ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> I do 8iu mon, wed, fri


Do you notice any thing different mate from the writing on the bottle ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Do you notice any thing different mate from the writing on the bottle ?


No mate, all looks the same, i'm sure your fine!!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> No mate, all looks the same, i'm sure your fine!!


Thanks for feed buddy


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Fair enough mate !
> 
> Have u got any pics of the ones ur using ? And how are they written on ?


They are what i was using, but now im using green top 200iu kits but with the same writing on the vials..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/212074-what-hgh-you-currently-using.html#post3933231


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what im using now... the 200iu kit of hyge....

As you can see there is a clear difference of the writing on the vials... Do a google image search for hygetropin and you will see 99% are the same...

as i say i'm not sure if it means anything?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bob & Weave said:


> View attachment 120054
> 
> 
> This is what im using now... the 200iu kit of hyge....
> ...


Well spotted that bob & weave, i never noticed that.

The ones tested had the bigger/bolder letters like the one in your picture.

Different hygetropin lettering but same batch no 20120409

Sides are a personal thing, personally i get slight tingles in my toes and fingers off smaller shots like 2 iu than bigger 8-10 iu shots


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine have the big and bold letters, and the date area is a lot neater.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

So guys think these ones are fake ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Well spotted that bob & weave, i never noticed that.
> 
> The ones tested had the bigger/bolder letters like the one in your picture.
> 
> ...


Is ur ones similar writing to mine mate ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Is ur ones similar writing to mine mate ?


Mine are the same as bob & weave's photo, neater layout with the batch and exp and bolder lettering


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Mine are the same as bob & weave's photo, neater layout with the batch and exp and bolder lettering


This is so bloody annoying man I guas I'm never gone know for sure !

Is not even the waisting of the cash that annoys me is not knowing what is going in my body !


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

reza85 said:


> This is so bloody annoying man I guas I'm never gone know for sure !
> 
> Is not even the waisting of the cash that annoys me is not knowing what is going in my body !


Try 2 iu shots spread every 3 hours to see if you notice any tingling as such

It's the first time iv seen different ones, it's a little worrying for sure.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

A few off the ones posted were the same as mine to fair so it may be fake batch going around again or just diferant writing not sure ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah i thought mine were the same until bob & weave pointed out the lettering, maybe they can look again just to confirm they are the same as yours.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Also I think that's a pic taken under a spot light with a proper cam so maybe that's has helped ! But will look around again and let u know


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/real-aas-pictures/63692-hygetropin-real-fake.html

There is another replic of the ones from back in 2009


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's mine 2 kits identical


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/real-aas-pictures/63692-hygetropin-real-fake.html
> 
> There is another replic of the ones from back in 2009


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea same as mine thanks buddy for taking the time out


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the same batch they seem gtg been using a month now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I have the same batch they seem gtg been using a month now


What do u think about the writing on the bottles ?


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't know to be honest ,only my first time using these,manufactures change there designes

All the time many some of the more experienced hgh users can give there opinions on it


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Any update on these guys? The different lettering? Just got couple boxes of these with the thinner writing, no batch sticker on the box tho? But is on the vials. Everything else looks legit


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

im using these exact ones same batch number and everything


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

only started 3 days ago but already sleep is better


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

im using these. same batch number and everything. i bought two boxes and have finished one box. i got bad gyno from it and it was sore to inject SubQ so had to start jabbing it IM. to be honest i havent been impressed with it at all. i was on Russian Jins before these and Ansamone before that and both were much better IMO. i dont feel any fat loss with these whereas the other 2 felt like they gave my muscles fullness but seemed to tighten me up in the right areas.

I would be very interested to see if these hyges are legit or not as i was offered a money back guarantee


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

not feeling much either, on 8iu a day. split am pm. got another kit to get thru before I make a decision whether to get more


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@reza85 @Sambuca

How did you get on? Any sides etc


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the stuff mate. Got a couple if weeks left on it then I'm off for a bit.

It's only subtle things but good none the less!

No sides just positives!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Love the stuff mate. Got a couple if weeks left on it then I'm off for a bit.
> 
> It's only subtle things but good none the less!
> 
> No sides just positives!


What things have you noticed? Skin etc?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What things have you noticed? Skin etc?


sleep like a boss

skin clear and tight

life long back injuries about 10% the pain level as they were

fullness while cutting.

high levels of energy never tired basically lol but get to sleep quickly

no idea how it affects things like fat loss and muscle growth when cutting but i got my abs out.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

hope this pic loads.

seems the same to me and at a buck an i.u. straight from source it's hardly a gamble. Offering test certs from "British Experts" (made me giggle, I imagined a scribbled note from a big lad saying "good to go") and CoA.

Will keep you posted.

Not been impressed with the Ansomone I've been using for the past +3 months, variable quality. The Gen-tropin AQX (as opposed to Genotropin) had its moments but ultimately didn't really deliver.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

reza85 said:


> So after seeing @Pscarb recommending eod injection with pharma GH I though ill give this ago but knowing this is no were near pharma grade i was not to sure if i should do 8ius or 16ius?
> 
> First time taking GH so not sure what to look for.
> 
> ...


Just got my hyge and these are the exact same


----------



## Dodumayer (May 22, 2013)

Mine hygetropin with anti-counterfeit, i made blood tests and the test says 40ng/ml.... LEGIT Stuff


----------

